# "Halloween" songs?



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

Wondering if anyone could recommend some songs *about* Halloween? Not just creepy or horror related tracks, but ones that are about or mention a lot of Halloween imagery.

Such as "Crazy Party Night" by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu, the great "This is Halloween", "Dead as F***" by Motionless in White, "Trick and Treat" by the Kagamine vocaloids, etc.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Halloween (I and II), and also Ghoul's Night Out - The Misfits

Halloween - The Dead Kennedys

Halloween Girl - Blue Ash

Dead Man's Party - Onigo Boingo

Honky Tonk Halloween - Captain Clegg & The Night Creatures

Happy Halloween - John Zacherle

Halloween Spooks - Lambert, Hendricks & Ross

Halloween - Kay Lande & Wade Denning

It's Halloween - The Shaggs

The Halloween Song - Bing Crosby & Boris Karloff

Trick or Treat - David, Hoffman And Livington

There are TONS of songs perfect for a Halloween party/display that don't specifically mention the word "Halloween" from all the way back to the 1920s/30s that I've found. I love the blog site "Scar Suff" for great compilations, even if he's not updated in some time, you can still track down quite a few collections in the links that work:
http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/

http://www.pumpkincult.com/2016/10/spooky-audiophiles-rejoice-scar-stuff-returns-sort-of/



One of the mods here (Halloweiner) has an amazing collection of songs/sound effects he's located over the years, and you should check out his blog (which isn't updated lately but still has lots of links to music):
http://mostlyghostlymusicsharingblaaahhhggg.blogspot.com/

And there's several members here that have extensive knowledge and collections as well (Dark Lord for instance is fabulous). 

I would suggest doing some "advanced searches" of the music section, as there are tons of links to downloads/suggestions for songs that you'll likely find quite nifty. 

The season is just starting to gear up, so hopefully the site will start getting busy with folks that can help you out more, but this should be a good start for you anyway!


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

Maybe some more modern-ish songs?

They don't have to specifically mention the word 'Halloween' just be Halloween themed. Like mentioning tot, or hayrides or zombies or blood or costumes ir vampires or anything that makes you think 'oh this song is set around Halloween.' Like some jpop or metal songs with a Halloween themed maybe?


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Here's a link to a song list I used a couple years ago:
https://www.halloweenforum.com/part...tle-theme-2017-a-post2173849.html#post2173849

There are also other song suggestions in that thread.


----------



## GhostPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

Holy smokes, Frankie's Girl... the Scar Stuff giant playlist is a gold mine! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mishadina (Jul 17, 2018)

Elvira 
Wild Thang 
Little Shop of Horror 
Living Dead Girl 
Ghostbusters 
Somebody's wacthing Me 
Roxanne 
Purple People Eater 
LIme in the Coconut 
Very superstittious 
Devil with the blue dress on 
Devil went down to Georgia 
Burning Flame 
Anthoer One Bites the Dust 
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap 
She Blinded me with Science 
Adams Family theme song 
Scooby Doo theme song 
Witchy Woman 
Evil Woman 
Great Balls Of Fire 
Halloween Bash 
Demon Speeding 
Dragula 
Halloween Countdown 
Digimon Halloween 
Buggy de bug de bug bug


----------



## mishadina (Jul 17, 2018)

Elvira 
Wild Thang 
Little Shop of Horror 
Living Dead Girl 
Ghostbusters 
Somebody's wacthing Me 
Roxanne 
Purple People Eater 
LIme in the Coconut 
Very superstittious 
Devil with the blue dress on 
Devil went down to Georgia 
Burning Flame 
Anthoer One Bites the Dust 
Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap 
She Blinded me with Science 
Adams Family theme song 
Scooby Doo theme song 
Witchy Woman 
Evil Woman 
Great Balls Of Fire 
Halloween Bash 
Demon Speeding 
Dragula 
Halloween Countdown 
Digimon Halloween 
Buggy de bug de bug bug


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

My Halloween list

witchy woman.... Eagles
Man eater..... Hall and oats
Road to hell
bad moon rising..... CCR
Super freak
Wild Thing
Evil Woman..... ELO
Fire
Halloween..... the movie theme
This is Halloween
Scooby Doo where are you
Thriller.... Michael Jackson
Werewolves of London.... Warren Zevon
Fire starter..... the prodigy
Addams Groove..... MC Hammer
Highway to Hell. AC/DC
Don’t fear the reaper...... Blue Oyster Cult
Godzilla....... Blue Oyster Cult
Nosferatu...... Blue Oyster Cult
Superstition...... Stevie Wonder
Ghostbusters...... Ray Parker Jr
The Devil went down to Gergia.... Charlie Daniels Band
Sympathy for the Devil...... Rolling Stones
Psycho Killer...... Talking heads
Time Warp...... The Rocky Horror Picture show
Halloween..... The Misfits
She’s a Zombie now..... The meteors
Bark at the Moon...... Ozzy
Sombody’s Watching me..... Rockwell
Dracula...... Rob Zombie
Vampira..... Misfits
Monster Mash...... Misfits
The Munsters Theme
the haunted house...... John Carpenter
Doin the Zombie..... Marcus White
The witch queen of New Orleans...... Redbone
I put a spell on you...... Annie Lennox
I put a spell on you...... the animals
A Nightmare on Elmstreet: main title....... Charles Bernstein
Season of the witch...... Donovan
welcome to my nightmare...... Alice Cooper
Be true to your ghoul..... The ghouls
Spooky
That little old grave robber me....... Don Hinson and the Rigamorticians
Bloodletting.... the vampire song....... Concrete blonde
Devil Woman...... Cliff Richards
black Magic Woman....... Santana
Boris the Spider...... The Who
SuperFreak...... Rick James
Frankenstein..... The Edgar winter group
Abracadabra.... Steve Miller band
The phantom of the opera....... Andrew Lloyd Webber
Toccata and fugue in d minor, BWV565....... Johann Sebastian Bach
Day-O the banana boat song...... Harry belafonte
All Hallows’ eve ...... type o negative
The number of the beast....... Iron Maiden
Hells bells..... AC/DC
Feed my Frankenstein..... Alice cooper
Zombie....... the cranberries
Living dead girl...... rob zombie
I put a spell on you....... Marilynn Manson
Haunted...... evanescence
Calling all monsters...... china Anne McClain
Running with the devil...... Van Halen
Hungry like the wolf......duran Duran
Sleeping with the witch....... Dax Riggs
Black Sabbath... Black Sabbath
Devils plaything...... Danzig
Sweet dreams are made of this...... Marilyn Manson
Monster mash..... bobby picket and the crypt kickers
Twilight zone..... golden earring
bad moon rising....... ccr
I’m your boogie man...... KC and the sunshine band
Ghost riders in the sky....... johnny cash
Zombie zoo....... Tom petty
Mr. Crowley.... Ozzy Osborne
Halloween 3 season of the witch main title song....... John Carpenter.


----------



## MolcatZ (Jul 15, 2018)

Scanned through the answer's and pretty sure no one suggested any of these to add, if there's any duplicates from other peoples answers I apologize:

Cemetaries of London, and death and all his friends by coldplay
Monster, and curse by imagine dragons
Wolf bite by by owl city
Ghost town, and major tom by shiny toy guns
Supernatural, and ghost of me by daughtry
Howl and cosmic love by florence and the machine
She wolf by shakira
Long black train by josh Turner
Darkness makes the heart grow stronger by atmosphere
Dead and gone by t.i.
Ritual, and dead in the water by ellie goulding
Dreams by Bastille
The wolves and in dreams by Ben howard
Staying alive by beegees
Haunted by beyonce
Wolves without teeth, and dirty paws by of monsters and men
Blackbirds, and crawling by linking park
Ain't no rest for the wicked by cage the elephant 
Something wicked this way comes by raydia
Disturbia by Rihanna 
Somebody's watching me, kingdom of peril, and hungry like the wolf by hidden citizens
Rapture by blondie
Ghost of you, and outlaw by Selena gomez
Hoodoo, and knights of cydonia by muse
Paint it black by ciara
Riders on the storm by the doors
The devil by tears for fears
The creep by the lonely island
Spirits in the material world by the police
Let's get ugly, and chasing the sun by the wanted
Heathens by twenty one pilots
Memories by within temptation

And then there's an awesome remix that's the song from 2015 Ghostbusters trailer. It's on YouTube on Ross Brydons channel.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I can add a few (sorry if they are any repeats) These are more modernish and there is a lot of metal in here (there might be some grown-up words). 

Ain't No Grave - Ben Moody (Cover)
Heavy Prey - Lacey Sturm
Zombie Dance - Escape the Fate
Dancing with your Ghost - No Resolve
Halloween Girl - Ghosts on the Radio
Cellar Door - Escape the Fate
Hocus Pocus - Ghost Town
Necessary Evil - Motionless in White
Black Wedding - In This Moment
Bloody Angel - Avatar
Sarcasm - Get Scared
Bloody Creature Poster Girl - In This Moment
Zombie - Miser (cover)o
Day of the Dead - Hollywood Undead
Only You - The Pretty Reckless
Zombie - The Pretty Reckless
Kill or Be Killed - New Years Day
Dancing with a Wolf - All Time Low
Wake the Dead - Family Force 5
The Wolf - Fever Ray
Graveyard Dancing - D.R.U.G.S.
Blood on my Hands - The Used
Curse of the Virgin Canvas - Alesana 
I am the Killer - Thursday
Her Portrait in Black - Atreyu


----------



## EricBoss (Aug 11, 2018)

There are actually some really good EDM tracks that can be a good fit for Halloween. Just soundcloud 'EDM Halloween mixes' if you're interested in something up beat this year. They are mostly a mix of today's music which includes trap beats, midi made beats basically, but overall, most are pretty good.


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

amyml said:


> I can add a few (sorry if they are any repeats) These are more modernish and there is a lot of metal in here (there might be some grown-up words).
> 
> Ain't No Grave - Ben Moody (Cover)
> Heavy Prey - Lacey Sturm
> ...


OMG I love almost every one of these! THANK YOU!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

No problem. I'm always looking for more modern rockish Halloween music too.


----------



## txredapple79 (Aug 20, 2012)

I love anything by midnight syndicate. I married on Halloween and my wedding March was to a grisley reminder.?


----------



## JennyParnassus (Sep 30, 2018)

"Ghost of a Texas Ladies' Man" is based on the songwriter's own real-life stay at the Driskill Hotel in Austin. The hotel is reportedly haunted by Mr. Driskill himself, the original owner.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

JennyParnassus said:


> "Ghost of a Texas Ladies' Man" is based on the songwriter's own real-life stay at the Driskill Hotel in Austin. The hotel is reportedly haunted by Mr. Driskill himself, the original owner.


Concrete Blonde did this song. One of my favorite Halloween songs done by them is "Bloodletting (The Vampire Song)"


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's one I only recently discovered, and it ROCKS! Lindsey Stirling's rendition of "Phantom Of The Opera"


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

"Scarecrow" by Beck has a creepy Halloween feel to it.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

This is a good one too


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

This is a pretty cool version of "Tubular Bells" (theme from "The Exorcist")


----------



## thegreg (Oct 9, 2011)

Halloween at Shady View by Kids on Bikes

https://youtu.be/ESfUHuXhSt0


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I recommend you go to Youtube and search these groups for some good Halloween songs:

The Long Losts
Witches In Bikinis
Zombie Girl


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

"Midnight" by Pitbull featuring Casely is a good Halloween cut, that is very under the radar.


----------

